# EU to Australia work or study



## lasoje13 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi, good day, I was recently thinking about moving down under in about a year or so, I am 29 now and I will be going to Dubai in a month to work. I spent last 4 years living in Canada working in oil and gas and hospitality which is something I prefer. 

Now my big dilemma would be, should I come to AU as a tourist and try to find work to sponsor me or do it online and kind of count on my CV to help me get there or should I sign up for some cheap classes or courses. I have found some very cheap ones on Brightannica dot com where they offer 3 month study for about 1500aud?

I am a EU citizen but my country is not in the working holiday scheme. Even if we ever get it I will be too old.

Thank you, I


----------

